

GoSquared launches new dashboard for real-time analytics - jamesjgill
http://www.gosquared.com/4/

======
Urgo
I've been using tools like this for several years and I can say I watched the
video, tried the online demo, and then looked at the prices and the pricepoint
turned me away immediately.

I left woopra because it was too expensive as well and now use chartbeat
($10/mo for up to 1000 concurrent), reinvigorate ($10/mo w/ coupon for 1
million pageviews (though it doesn't actually limit you there I don't think),
$20 otherwise I think), and statcounter (free).. oh and google analytics does
real time now too for free.

------
chrisleydon
Really impressed with the new design and tools provided by Version 4. Just
keeps getting better and better!

------
korelogic
V4 is a really nice evolution of the product. Can't wait for new widgets.

